# Last Cast Bass



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

We (ctff.org) had a terrific presentation last night by renowned guide, Alvin Dedeaux. He showed us a slide show of fishing the Colorado river between Austin and Bastrop. Fantastic stuff! 

I got fired up and decided to hit the San Marcos river this evening after a rewarding day of work. 

Many nice largemouth and Guadalupe bass eagerly hit the #4 popper on the 5wt. Also, some big sunfish smashed the 3wt with the #8 Miss Prissy. 

As I drifted to the truck, there was one more log jam to fish. The window ballast anchor was slipped quietly over the side of the kayak. About 30 feet of fly line was stripped out and a single cast landed the big chartreuse popper about two feet down current from the biggest log. 

A quick "CHUG" of the bug produced a violent hit from the big bass of the day. She went straight down into the logjam, but the line wrapped around a lily pad which provided just enough resistance to keep the big fish from swimming under the log and breaking off. 

I hastily retrieved the anchor with one hand while keeping pressure on the fish with the other. The lily pad was bobbing up and down next to the swirling tail of the bass. As my kayak drifted near, I reached down as deep as possible and hoisted the bass on board. Fortunately, all this happened just a few feet from my pickup truck. I jumped out, beached the kayak, and perched the camera on the truck tailgate for a quick picture. The fish measured at 21 inches, and I figure pretty close to five pounds. 

The beautiful bigmouth was revived and released, no worse for the wear. What a way to end the day! 

That is why you always have to have that one LAST CAST. 

Let's go fishing.


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

You're Killin' me, that is so great!!!! We have lost ALL of our stock tanks out here (Midland, TX), have to go to coast to fish. Wish we had anything like that!!!


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks like fun to me!


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

WOW Mike! What a fish! That is so cool. Funny, right before I read your post, I was talking with my uncle about trying to fly fish the Colorado from Austin to Bastrop. Did a canoe trip there last year, what a blast!

Oh, and speaking of the LAST CAST....if I hadn't opted for just _one more_ cast in Mexico last week, I wouldn't have landed my first tarpon on the fly! Definitely something to be said for ONE MORE!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Always just one more. Check out Alvin Dedeaux. He is THE premier guide in this area for warm water and trout fishing the Guadalupe.

Let's go fishing.
John 10:10


----------



## kmac30 (Sep 26, 2011)

ok, this does it for me. i've got to learn how to use this fly fishing gear i have. 

great catch!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Fly rods belong on the water, not in your closet. Join a club near you and learn how and where to fish. Good luck.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice fish. I'll be heading out this afternoon shortly. Hopefully it wont be too crowded in the area up stream from 1977.



kmac30 said:


> ok, this does it for me. i've got to learn how to use this fly fishing gear i have.
> 
> great catch!


IMO the fly rod is a ton easier than the bait casters and most of the other methods. As long as someone gives you a good start you won't reinforce bad habits.


----------



## miguel4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Alvin is fantastic!


----------

